# Politik geht auch schön: Manuela Schwesig 20x



## Etzel (21 Feb. 2011)

Da soll noch einer sagen, Politik kann nicht schön sein. Doch, geht! Hier der Beweis, die bezaubernde Manuela Schwesig:thumbup::


----------



## ChristianHerrmann (21 Feb. 2011)

Die ist nicht übel


----------



## Punisher (21 Feb. 2011)

Bananen kommen immer gut


----------



## GeorgEF (21 Feb. 2011)

Ihre Aussagen zu Hartz IV sind derart sinnfrei, dass sie dadurch schlichtweg unausstehlich wird.


----------



## Franky70 (4 März 2011)

Wenn ich von ihr regiert werde, zahle ich freiwillig mehr Steuern und mähe sogar noch ihren Rasen! 

Danke für die Traumpolitikerin.

PS: Die Geste auf dem dritten Bild ist frech!


----------



## willi hennigfeld (8 Juni 2014)

Wie sie an der Banane lutscht...! Würde ihr da gerne einen Ersatz zur Verfügung stellen an dem sie sich so richtig austoben könnte...!


----------



## Eye130 (16 Dez. 2014)

Flach wie ein Brett.


----------



## PILOT (20 Dez. 2014)

schöner Mix, Danke


----------



## Emil Müller (23 Dez. 2014)

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## Mamba357 (23 Dez. 2014)

Danke für Manuela!


----------



## tsflt (23 Dez. 2014)

Schone Bilder!


----------



## MrPopper_87 (30 Dez. 2014)

danke sehr


----------



## diddy24 (31 Dez. 2014)

Sie sah damals schon HAMMA aus


----------



## metalman (15 März 2015)

kann man lassen


----------



## Mamba357 (20 März 2015)

Danke schön!


----------



## Cicoon (20 Nov. 2016)

Da werden einem die Sozis doch gleich sympathischer


----------



## Loupgarou1970 (18 Mai 2017)

Sind ein paar schöne Schnappschüsse von MS bei.
Danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Mai 2017)

ihr sabbert aber auch jede an!!


----------



## Etzel (16 Juni 2017)

sie sieht hammer aus, dabei bleibe ich ja. aber leider habe ich keine sympathien mehr für sie. das neue prostituiertengesetz(ab 1.7.), für das sie verantwortlich ist, wird viele sexarbeiterinnen outen und somit in die illegalität treiben. denn jeder weiß, diskretion ist alles in diesem beruf und ein outing ist im bürgerlichen oder familiären umfeld immer noch der soziale tod für die betroffenen. schwesig sieht geil aus aber ich denke, dass sie ziemlich dumm, wenn nicht sogar böse, ist. so ist das eben nunmal mit dem guten aussehen bei frauen: das kann einen zwar nie enttäuschen aber immer wieder was vortäuschen.


----------



## Tittelelli (16 Juni 2017)

Etzel schrieb:


> sie sieht hammer aus, dabei bleibe ich ja. aber leider habe ich keine sympathien mehr für sie. das neue prostituiertengesetz(ab 1.7.), für das sie verantwortlich ist, wird viele sexarbeiterinnen outen und somit in die illegalität treiben. denn jeder weiß, diskretion ist alles in diesem beruf und ein outing ist im bürgerlichen oder familiären umfeld immer noch der soziale tod für die betroffenen. schwesig sieht geil aus aber ich denke, dass sie ziemlich dumm, wenn nicht sogar böse, ist. so ist das eben nunmal mit dem guten aussehen bei frauen: das kann einen zwar nie enttäuschen aber immer wieder was vortäuschen.



Woher hast Du nur Deine Weisheiten, jahrelange Selbsterfahrung oder lange Beziehung
mit Deiner Gummipuppe?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## LRM (17 Juni 2017)

:thx::thx:


----------



## Etzel (4 Dez. 2019)

Eye130 schrieb:


> Flach wie ein Brett.



Aufblasen hilft!


----------

